# Fun end to January



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Rabbit hunted private property north of Zanesville yesterday. The dogs struggled a little during the cold morning but as the day warmed so did the tracking. It was great to see a lot of bunny sign in the snow. We ended taking 10 rabbits for the day. I found wing marks in the snow with a fresh rabbit carcass close by. I'm betting on a barred or great horned owl. Owls are pretty hard on rabbits when snow is on. A nice sunny day with good hunting buddies is as good as it gets!!!


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

good job on the hunt!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing better than Beagles, Bunnies and good snow conditions. L miss it terribly.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Shortdrift said:


> Nothing better than Beagles, Bunnies and good snow conditions. L miss it terribly.


Totally agree Shortdrift. I'm on my last batch of beagles. I have had at least one beagle since 1980. I've raised a few litters of puppies over the years and have really enjoyed seeing little ones mature into primetime adult hounds. Hopefully I will be retiring here in a few years and have travel plans with my better half on the agenda. I can't foresee the time needed to justify a new generation. I, like you, will miss it terribly. Watching my 11 year olds loose a step each year brings a little tear to the eye.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

GalionLex said:


> Rabbit hunted private property north of Zanesville yesterday. The dogs struggled a little during the cold morning but as the day warmed so did the tracking. It was great to see a lot of bunny sign in the snow. We ended taking 10 rabbits for the day. I found wing marks in the snow with a fresh rabbit carcass close by. I'm betting on a barred or great horned owl. Owls are pretty hard on rabbits when snow is on. A nice sunny day with good hunting buddies is as good as it gets!!!


 Sounds like a Great Day. This is my second season without a four-legged hunting companion and I miss the magic sound of beagles myself. I still get out a few times each season but rabbit hunting is just not the same{for me} without a dog.
Good-Luck and Good-Hunting !

A pic of my old buddy and his last hunt.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

garhtr said:


> Sounds like a Great Day. This is my second season without a four-legged hunting companion and I miss the magic sound of beagles myself. I still get out a few times each season but rabbit hunting is just not the same{for me} without a dog.
> Good-Luck and Good-Hunting !
> 
> A pic of my old buddy and his last hunt.


garhtr: Your picture of your ole buddy on his last hunt is priceless. Unbelievably, I lost one of my females since I made this original post. Had to bury her a week ago last Thursday. She was showing severe abdominal bloating. A local vet is a great friend. He thought that maybe it was a bad infection in her uterus. A quick spay should fix the problem. Here she had a severe liver issue. She lived about 36 hours after surgery. I, like you, have hundreds of fond memories. I have her two sisters left. I will count my blessings each and every time I can get them in the field.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss Galionlex , always heartbreaking to lose a friend . You right though, we still got the GREAT memories .
Hope you get some decent weather and have a chance to get the dogs out before season is over.
Good-Luck and Good-Hunting


----------

